# wtb 12v setup for boat



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am looking for a 12v setup for my small boat. Prefer LED but open to other options. Doesnt have to be the best money can buy just something that works.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

PM me a picture of the boat and I will see what I can come up with for ya.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jsh1904 said:


> PM me a picture of the boat and I will see what I can come up with for ya.


You thinking of getting rid of those new 50s already or did that snapper trip push you over to the "Deep Sea" side and your going to sell the G3 and get you and Offshore boat.?


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I have a pair of pvc that use regular 12v bulbs for $25


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> You thinking of getting rid of those new 50s already or did that snapper trip push you over to the "Deep Sea" side and your going to sell the G3 and get you and Offshore boat.?


Hell naw, I was just going to be a good Samaritan and tell him where to get the best deals on lights. Think I figured out how I am going to build my rail, now I just have to see how bad I will get raped for having the welding job done.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I've got a really interesting setup that costs probably sub $50 to make all together, if you have some of the stuff already even less.

It's a 100watt 12v underwater system, I swear it puts out as much light and is clearer then my 3 500 watt halogens above water. and Much quieter ;0

If you're interested I can pm you a parts list and simple instructions, build time is around an hour.

IMHO: Incandescent light under the waters surface shows off flounder then anything I can compare it to, I haven't tried HPS but, I can compare it to LED and for myself, those 2x 100 watt bulbs under the water's surface is just beautiful.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a cheap underwater set up 2 waterproof sockets and a pc. plywood and a dowel rod and some silicone and your done 
Oh and some wire.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Go with the 50 watt LEDs, get them with the extra warm chips. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

where is the best place to buy them? Also under water or above, which seems to work the best?


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I order my LED's from dhgate.com or aliexpress.com. Look around and you can find some good deals. I haven't seen any extra warm so I may end up buying the chip and replacing it myself.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

mackdaddy06 said:


> where is the best place to buy them? Also under water or above, which seems to work the best?


Hate to say it but you will have to experiment with the above water vs. below water lights to see which you prefer...I ran in-water 12v lights for years and loved the lack of glare shinning back at you, but the draw back is the limited field of view...

running with HPS and love the area I can see around my boat, but if its really choppy water conditions you almost need sunglasses :cool2: haha...

cheap way to see what you might like best is using a spot light for an above water test (mimics the glare fairly well with good narrow area penetration) and finding a 50w underwater light you like and compare the 2...

or get with some of the good fellas on here who run both setups and see how they look in action :thumbsup: Good luck with the rig!


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

PM'd you back


----------



## rnorton (Jan 20, 2008)

Tuff light led bout 1500 lumens a piece can get a for pack from amazon for 100 bucks can use under or above water wat I got on my boat and love em


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

rnorton said:


> Tuff light led bout 1500 lumens a piece can get a for pack from amazon for 100 bucks can use under or above water wat I got on my boat and love em


Do you power with 12v batteries? How long does a battery power them?


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> Do you power with 12v batteries? How long does a battery power them?


 
I think these are the ones he is talking about

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-LED-Lights-Square-Polaris/dp/B009ES619S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1402668170&sr=8-3&keywords=tuff+led


I ran 6 of them on a 24 series battery and would run all night with no problems. You can find them much cheaper than that if you look around.


----------



## rnorton (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea those r them I just hooked mine two 24v but they last me all night wen I had them on 12v never had a problem with lights goin dead


----------



## jkc2109 (Apr 11, 2014)

can you send me the parts list also


----------

